# help with questions



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Will be trying my luck hunting in the elfield ND area this fall, never been there, was wondering what type of hunting to expect? from the east so most of my whitetail hunting is done from treestands, are there trees to hang a stand in or is most hunting spot and stalk/groung blinds?, Could use all the help I could get, thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm assuming you are refering to Belfield. I don't know that area specifically but have hunted about 45 miles north and west of there. Terrain will vary from open rolling hills with little cover to rugged buttes and draws to wooded riverbottoms. Bow or gun? Whitetails or mule deer? Whitetails will be primarilly in the river/creek bottoms or fairly close to them. Tree stands are still an option in the bottoms but you may have to do spot and stalk elsewhere. I actually have not specifically hunted whitetails out there as I generally go for mule deer. If you do happen to get a mule deer license spot and stalk or stillhunting/jumpshooting works pretty good though with the jumpshooting the larger bucks don't generally hang around to see what is going on. At least not in bow range anyway. I'm envious if as my annual pilrimage to bowhunt mulies has been nixed by a shoulder injury.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the feed back and de coding my type o error, yes I did mean Belfield. As for the deer, well I will only be able to buy over the counter tag for archery whitetail deer, so that's what I'll be hunting. like I said I have never been there, but since I will be out in this area, I figured since I love to hunt, I would try my luck, just looking for some feed back on how things are in this area, does anyone know if there is any farming in this area, or what is the area like terrian wise
again, I could use any help I can get


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There is some farming in the area, but mostly it is grazing pasture and alfalfa fields. Whitetails are going to be difficult to find right around Belfield, you can find them, but it will be tough. You will need to concentrate on wooded creeks and draws. There are trees large enough for tree stands along some of the creeks.

Are you dead set on this area? I would really recommend going a little farther north, around the Killdeer Mountain area, still very rugged country, but a lot higher concentration of whitetails up there. Instead of going to Belfield just go north at Dickinson, in fact there used to be a forest service station on the north side of Dickinson where you can get maps. There is a state game management area on the west slope of the mountains that is good, you can camp there. But keep in mind that it is closed to non-residents the first week of pheasant season (Oct. 13-19). Bring a camera, there are elk there too.

If you have the room I would bring both tree stand and ground blind, but also good bino's and spotting scope so that you can spot and stalk if needed.

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the info, I am sorta set on the belfield area, as it is where i am going to be staying while I am out there. I am going to try my luck with some pheasant hunting too, From what I have found out about belfield,so far, is that it is an average area for game in general, seems like south if it is better pheasant, and north of it is better deer. 
as for tree stands, would a climbing stand be any use out in this area, or are most of the trees in the area full of branches, and or just not straight. I have a ladder stand, and a couple of lock on's, and a ground blind, what type of tree stand would be best in this area??
Thanks again for the info, and feel free to give more, I could only benifit from more info,


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would bring the ground blind and either the ladder stand or a lock on. Most of the trees that you will be able to use will likely be cottonwood and may, or may not, be suitable for a climber, it would just make more sense to me to bring a stand that could be used in any tree. At least, that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. 

You should be able to do OK in the Belfield area, you'll just have to hunt harder for whitetails there than some of the other places in the badlands.

If you don't mind me asking, when are you planning to hunt?

Good luck!!!

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

well again thanks for the info, I should be out there by oct 20th , till about the 7th of Nov.. This should give me some time to try and find some game, and get a feel for the area, I will bring a loc-on and a ladder, and the ground blind, thank for the info, 
Do you hunt this area, and if so when would you be outin the area?
And do you know when the rut starts in the area?, I think I might be lucky and catch some of it. 
Do you know what the water is like in this area, are there many creeks,ponds or sloughs in this area?
Thanks again.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You may hit the first part of the rut. There are creeks and some sloughs in the area, although generally alot of the creeks dry up out there in the fall, not all though. You will also be in striking distance of the Little Missouri River, a USGS Topo map will be invaluable to you.

Plainsman and I have hunted the badlands just about every fall since 1980, from the north unit down to the SD border. Lately we been in the Grassy Butte area and a few miles north of the south unit of the park. We'll be out there earlier in Oct. somewhere around the 11th, not sure exactly. Our plans don't need to be as extensive as yours. 

Remember to bring GOOD bino's and a good spotting scope. Also be prepared for drastic weather changes. Could be 70 one day and snowing the next. Once you find the whitetails they should be easy to pattern, they like to stay close to the creeks and draws. We're generally out there to hunt mulies so we don't pay too much attention to the whitetails, unless we run across a really big one. :wink:

Good luck!!!

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks for the info, any chance of you being out there the dates I will be there, I wouldn't mind meeting new hunting folk, and even better those thathave helped me with info


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I doubt it, we'll be coming home before the 20th. Unlike Plainsman, I still have to go to work. 

huntin1


----------

